# tortoise entertainment - toys - plants - things they like to do?



## Haroon Khan (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi All,

I need to know best options to decorate and keep my tortoise engaged in his place. I noticed he likes playing with toys, rocks, plants and likes to climb and slide from his stairs and hide. But, I really need to know the type of activities, toys and other stuff they really like doing and that can engage them for a few hours. 

Thanks...


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 29, 2016)

Haroon Khan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to know best options to decorate and keep my tortoise engaged in his place. I noticed he likes playing with toys, rocks, plants and likes to climb and slide from his stairs and hide. But, I really need to know the type of activities, toys and other stuff they really like doing and that can engage them for a few hours.
> 
> Thanks...


Tortoises don't play with things. 

They enjoy 
- substrate to dig in. 
- snoozing in a warm sheltered spot.
- plants they can browse on. 
- Stones and rocks can be stomped over and help with claw maintenance 
- Some species enjoy climbing, but try to make sure that whatever they climb doesn't result in your tortoise tipping on its back.
- barriers to break up sight lines help the enclosure to seem bigger

An enclosure that is large enough with good lighting and humidity and the above will leave your tortoise happy, healthy and enriched.


----------



## wellington (Dec 29, 2016)

And about once a week or so, change it up, move things around, they will start searching it out all over again.


----------



## Dragon (Jul 10, 2022)

JoesMum said:


> Tortoises don't play with things.
> 
> They enjoy
> - substrate to dig in.
> ...


Thanks for the info! i must be doing something right as sissy seems to be a happy little tort.....like i said earler i use a smll cat toy ball with holes in for her every now and then, but i stick leave like food in the holes for her to pull outand eat...sheseems toenjoy that too....then i take it out... only thing is last time i put itin there i wasnt able to take it out because i cant find it!! lol she must have it burried under her bedding ....and now id best get hersoaking tub out before she gets really annoyed with me lol


----------

